# Egypt visa's again!



## peterborough123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I have read the issue's people have had with getting visa extensions if they have already had more than 2 already, my question is how are things standing at the moment?
I have 4 or 5 visas issued here at the mogamma here in my passport and my visa is going to run out next month and wondered what issue's if any people have faced recently with renewing.
Once again i have read many threads but cant really see whats happening at the moment.
Any advice would be great.
Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I would suggest re reading as people have been given advice, experiences as they happen. Try checking out the Egyptian embassy website that may give you more answers.

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

you have an Great Britain passport, you may get one, or not. It may be 1 month or 3 months, or no months. I think that is it, in a nutshell?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The issues seemed to be if they suspected you were working or studying, or if you wanted to renew a work visa. Here in Hurghada no Brits have had a problem with renewing a standard one year residence for tourism non work non married to Egyptian visa. From what I saw in the passport office last month no other nationalities were being refused either, except for work visas.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have foreign nationals who work for me under a diplomatic umbrella and in the past I have had no problem getting a visa for them by just putting their passport into the Maggama with a covering letter.
I have just received the passports back with forms to be completed, this has never been the case before.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All my staff now have to go for an interview in the hope of getting a visa, we don't ask for work visas just semi residency.


----------

